# Study gap and Health Problem



## ananthudevphotograph (11 mo ago)

I am planning to study abroad in Australia. I have 2 and half year study gap between 12 th and bachelors, after 12th I went to study engineering, I dropped it after a year due to health problem (depression) , Would that be problem for getting student visa.?


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't think that you will have a problem applying for a new Student Visa, as long as you left Australia previously on good terms. IMMI understand that peoples circumstances change.


----------

